

What books to buy for christmas - d0m

Every year I buy myself a bunch of books for Christmas. Suggestions for this year? Technology, startups, business, mind-opener, fictions, you name it.
======
santareader
The Princeton Companion to Mathematics -
[http://press.princeton.edu/titles/8350.html](http://press.princeton.edu/titles/8350.html)

The Mapping of the Heavens by Peter Whitfield -
[http://www.powells.com/biblio/9780876544754](http://www.powells.com/biblio/9780876544754)

The Macmillan Visual Dictionary - [http://www.amazon.com/The-Macmillan-Visual-
Dictionary-Illust...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Macmillan-Visual-Dictionary-
Illustrations/dp/0025281607)

Logicomix: An Epic Search for Truth - [http://www.amazon.com/Logicomix-An-
Epic-Search-Truth/dp/1596...](http://www.amazon.com/Logicomix-An-Epic-Search-
Truth/dp/1596914521)

The Complete Calvin and Hobbes - [http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Calvin-
Hobbes-Bill-Watterson/...](http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Calvin-Hobbes-Bill-
Watterson/dp/1449433251)

------
a3n
Ringworld, Larry Nivens.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringworld](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringworld)

If you like that then finish the series (3 or 4 books), then branch out into
Nivens' related Known Space stories:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Known_space](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Known_space)

That should keep you entertained for awhile.

